# The Sky Came to Life this Morning.



## slip (Sep 21, 2021)

As soon as I got to my car in the parking garage this morning the sky just came to life.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 21, 2021)

Underglow. We get this a lot in early mornings in the winter here in the DFW area. Always magnificent.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 21, 2021)

Red sky at dawn, sailors be warned!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Sep 21, 2021)

Another version:
Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning! 
Regardless... beautiful! 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2021)

Terrible pictures, Jeff.  I wish you lived somewhere pretty.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## linsj (Sep 21, 2021)

Almost makes me wish I did sunrises--almost.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2021)

linsj said:


> Almost makes me wish I did sunrises--almost.



It was about 6:15am.


----------



## MrockStar (Sep 21, 2021)

Very nice Jeff, we sometimes get sunrises almost that magnificent up north on the lake, but not enough. Glad you captured/enjoyed it.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2021)

Now some Rainbows on the way home through Kalihi.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2021)

Another day and another Rainbow, along with some paddlers.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 23, 2021)

slip said:


> As soon as I got to my car in the parking garage this morning the sky just came to life.
> 
> View attachment 40168View attachment 40169View attachment 40170View attachment 40171View attachment 40172View attachment 40173


Stunning.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2021)

Moon over the Ko'olau Mountains.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2021)

Came home to a Big Rainbow today.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2021)

Awesome photos


----------



## csodjd (Oct 12, 2021)

slip said:


> Came home to a Big Rainbow today.
> 
> View attachment 40888


Heading over this afternoon. Hope to see that tomorrow morning (though it looks like it may be rainy at the golf course).


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2021)

Some nice rainbows on my way home today. Yep, it's still the Rainbow State.


----------



## marmite (Oct 15, 2021)

I must say, I just love these photos.  I saw your original post, but keep coming back for a peek.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2021)

marmite said:


> I must say, I just love these photos.  I saw your original post, but keep coming back for a peek.



Mahalo, I am updating my Aloha Friday thread with pictures from around the islands every week too.


----------



## slip (Nov 14, 2021)

It's been a rainy day most of the day today but we still had some nice color in the sky. I even caught a plane going by.


----------



## csodjd (Nov 15, 2021)

That might have been my daughter heading home after a 4-day quick-trip with her friends.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

Some nice red in the sky tonight. Great sky even after a cloudy day.


----------



## csodjd (Nov 17, 2021)

Great pics Jeff!


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2021)

More orange in tonight's painting. And another plane


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2021)

I liked to refer your photos as pumpkins pie photos because they are just amazing photos and very relaxing to watch.


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I liked to refer your photos as pumpkins pie photos because they are just amazing photos and very relaxing to watch.



There is usually a line of people in the back hall of the building by the bedrooms. All standing by the rail watching the sunset in the evening during this time of year. It's nice to see that many people taking the time to watch the sunset. It's a nice time to talk and catchup also.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 18, 2021)

slip said:


> There is usually a line of people in the back hall of the building by the bedrooms. All standing by the rail watching the sunset in the evening during this time of year. It's nice to see that many people taking the time to watch the sunset. It's a nice time to talk and catchup also.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## lynne (Nov 18, 2021)

That is the only upside of the VOG - spectacular sunsets.  I remember the sunsets in the early 80's in Los Angeles where my office overlooked the Hollywood sign and the smog was prevalent.   Many beautiful sunsets but could not breath with all the air pollution.


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2021)

A little oudy today again.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice colors in the sky tonight when I got home.


----------



## nerodog (Nov 21, 2021)

slip said:


> As soon as I got to my car in the parking garage this morning the sky just came to life.
> 
> View attachment 40168View attachment 40169View attachment 40170View attachment 40171View attachment 40172View attachment 40173


Wow.... gorgeous  colors...


----------



## nerodog (Nov 21, 2021)

slip said:


> A little oudy today again.
> 
> View attachment 42498View attachment 42499


So what... it still looks great  to me!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2021)

A beautiful end to a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Nov 26, 2021)

Another super Hawaiian sunset! Thanks Slip!Just watched it from a different angle over here on Hawaii Island. Happy Thanksgiving all!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2021)

First night in a few days where there were  no clouds along the horizon. It made for some nice color.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok, so maybe not such terrible pictures after all.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2021)

A little hazy tonight but still good color. We even have some Christmas lights going up in the neighborhood.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2021)

Too cloudy for sunset pictures so we had some rain and you know what that means in Hawaii.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2021)

slip said:


> A little hazy tonight but still good color. We even have some Christmas lights going up in the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 42922View attachment 42923View attachment 42924View attachment 42925View attachment 42926View attachment 42927View attachment 42928View attachment 42929View attachment 42930View attachment 42931View attachment 42932



You had me waiting for the green flash Jeff. I think I have seen it a dozen times.

Bill


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You had me waiting for the green flash Jeff. I think I have seen it a dozen times.
> 
> Bill



I've only seen it a couple times but  an never get a picture. I try.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 2, 2021)

slip said:


> Too cloudy for sunset pictures so we had some rain and tou know what that means in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 42982


What does this photo represent in Hawaii? Love. Peace, Happiness and Goodluck. 
Slip, please share with us the meaning.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> What does this photo represent in Hawaii? Love. Peace, Happiness and Goodluck.
> Slip, please share with us the meaning.



All of the above. No rain, no rainbows. In Hawaii, rain is always gift from the God Lono. He is always associated with rainfall and fertility.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

I've been posting a lot of my sunset pictures here so I had to put it here in case you weren't following the other thread. This has to be a good omen with this beautiful sky coming out just after we got home from the hospital.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 9, 2021)

Hope your wife is recovering well!


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2021)

Some nice color tonight after my wife took her walk this evening.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 17, 2021)

Awesome photos of the sun setting in the west.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2021)

Sorry for all these sunsets but this time of year they line up perfectly by our bedroom and there has been some really nice color about every night.


----------



## linsj (Dec 18, 2021)

Never be sorry for a sunset pic!


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2021)

A beautiful end to a great day. We got a lot done today. I even included a picture of the pool, the Royal Hawaiian and a night shot.


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2022)

The rain finally cleared off later today and we got treated to this beauty tonight.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Jan 3, 2022)

Excellent! Mahalo!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne (Jan 4, 2022)

Island of Hawai'i after a very rainy, overcast day we were rewarded with a beautiful evening


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

LOL, I did not know it rain in the Land of Paradise.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2022)

There was a nice shine on the water tonight and the colors were really nice too.


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

I decided to do a video tonight. So you will have some of the noises of Waikiki. A plane went over toward the end but I don't think I got it on the video. The sun goes down fast at the end. No green flash.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 7, 2022)

Flew home yesterday, but on Tuesday we were treated to a beautiful morning sky over Kauai.


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Flew home yesterday, but on Tuesday we were treated to a beautiful morning sky over Kauai.
> 
> View attachment 44859



Great shot! I love the Kauai landscape.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Great shot! I love the Kauai landscape.


Thanks. The colors there are so vibrant, even on the leeward side. Being there and taking it in was like a dream.
Incidentally, a few days ago a friend of mine took a great shot of the green flash at the beach in San Diego, which I just posted in the Western States forum.


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Thanks. The colors there are so vibrant, even on the leeward side. Being there and taking it in was like a dream.
> Incidentally, a few days ago a friend of mine took a great shot of the green flash at the beach in San Diego, which I just posted in the Western States forum.



Mahalo, I'll check out the post. I have seen a fee but can never get a picture.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2022)

My spouse loved to see the sun rising and the sunset setting into the water.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2022)

Easyrider those photos are awesome.


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2022)

Strange sky tonight with some rain.


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2022)

On Molokai we will be catching sunrises at our condo so we're trying to take In all these perfect sunsets here.

Another perfect night about 75 degrees. I was able to catch this one on my way down to get laundry.


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2022)

There were some clouds across the horizon so I decided to take a video tonight.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

We liked to see the sun setting into the ocean.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2022)

Another nice one tonight. It was a little warmer this evening but we've had some nice weather the last few days.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2022)

I was only was able to get a few of tonight's but it was pretty nice.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice sunset tonight. We can tell it's almost February since it's getting close to the buildings again.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2022)

The evenings have been perfect lately. Another beautiful evening and sunset. I'll be on Maui and Kauai tomorrow. We're staying at the Hilton Garden Inn in Wailua, so no sunset. 

Pretty soon  I'll have to walk down the hallway a little since it's getting close to the buildings.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Jan 31, 2022)

Another beautiful sunset! It always amazes me how quickly the view changes! It has been fun watching the approaching wall and the sun in your pics.
Here at home the sunset view seems to be moving at a super speed. December 21 and zoom! We are moving into longer days! Love it! Aloha 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2022)

Its February now so I had to go down the hall a bit but tonight's sunset was a beauty.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 4, 2022)

Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2022)

To Jeff,  wishing you a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2022)

I had to go further down the hallway but the clouds along the horizon made this a nice one.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 5, 2022)

Another good one! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

